# windows update not updating



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

I am trying to retrieve a new list of printers and it is not working.
Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to run this Microsoft Fixit.

Fix the problem with Microsoft Windows Update that is not working

What is the error you are getting and what type of printer is it?


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

the printer is an hp laserjet 5si.

I am getting an error message saying Windows was unable to get a list of devices from windows update. Please try again later.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Try to run this Microsoft Fixit.
> 
> Fix the problem with Microsoft Windows Update that is not working


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try updating the driver for the printer HP LaserJet 5si Printer series -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you are better served by getting updated Non MS drivers from the manufacturer. MS receives these drivers long after the developer releases them as Spunk's post say's, go to the manufacturer. 

All computers we ship have this function disabled to do so (thanks to Capt Jack) for doing the work.

Drivers - Turn Off Automatic Driver Installation - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

hp say to download using windows


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

Is there a way to get where it is updating again


----------



## AlBme (May 1, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but I just encountered this situation recently on a new Windows 7 64-bit PC. Unfortunately, what I've found on the web does not address the problem at hand. There are loads of suggestions on alternatives to using Windows Update to install the printer driver. I've been doing this for fifteen years and I'm well aware of all those alternatives. But, installing the driver is not the primary issue. The main issue is that the printer wizard has been corrupted some how and needs to be repaired. Microsoft's Fix-It tool to repair Windows Update has not helped. Even though it reports that it has found and repaired a problem every single time I ran it.

I believe the corruption occured while the printer wizard was in the middle of retrieving the list of printer drivers when I absent-mindedly rebooted the system to complete a program uninstall. (More evidence that multi-tasking is over rated!) Short of wiping out the brand new system and reinstalling, there must be a way to repair the printer wizard -- or whatever actually did get corrupted.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, most likely caused by a failed install (not the wizard) you need to do a bit of detective work, lets try the easy fix first:-


1. Go to start, run and type regedit.

2. Navigate in the registry editor to
HKLM\software\microsoft\windows\current version\installer\inprogress.

3. Click on the inprogress key and note the name of the file listed on the
right side for databasepath (should be have a .msi extension).

4. Rename inprogress to oldinprogress.

5. Close the registry editor.

6. Open My Computer.

7. Navigate to C:\Windows\Installer (Installer folder is hidden by
default, folder Views check "show hidden files and folders" also uncheck "hide protected system files", don't forget to undo this when finished)) and rename the file noted in step 3.

8. Reboot the computer and try the install again.


----------

